# Weekly Wachusett Night Skiing Gathering?



## Zand (May 20, 2006)

We have a lot of those as well. Maybe we could just roll call whenever we go and see who shows up. Of course, this is still 6 months away.


----------



## awf170 (May 20, 2006)

I would be down for it most likely. How much of a zoo is wachusett at night? I think we should just pick the least crowded night. Probably monday or tuesday, right? Does wachusett have any sort of bumps set up?


Also, whats there policy on skinning?  I would probably skin about 2 or 3 laps every time to keep in shape.


----------



## hrstrat57 (May 20, 2006)

*wa wa*

I'm about 1 1/2 hrs away(RI) so likely only Fri nite would work for me if nights it is. 

Of course, things can chg in 6 months. 

Sat or Sun morning would work too....use the AAA card deal and turn in the tix before lunch to get $5 back not such a bad deal. Not worth it for me to get a season tix Line gets more than 5 minutes long on w/e I am outta there.....first chair up at 7:45 get plenty of runs in a half day, well worth the drive.

I'll watch the thread. Hit wa a few times with mini gatherings of a couple epic bears this year, had huge great time....more would be merrier. There are threads about it on epic this winter...

BTW had a couple folks in the lodge at wa mention they were active on AZ before I joined. Didn't get their handles as I wasn't a member at the time...any idea who they were? I would have had a red Karbon shortie jacket on w black pants.....


----------



## Vortex (May 22, 2006)

I'll send sky a pm on this.  Great to see folks getting into hanging out.  I would try to make it over at some point to meet some new people.  Austin is correct.  Monday and Tues are slower at Pats I would assume the same applies here.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 22, 2006)

Good idea, re: Wa-wa night.  Sky, Dozer, et al will probably be there.  

And I did not know that a slow night existed at Wachusett...it's always nuts.


----------



## Sky (May 22, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> And I did not know that a slow night existed at Wachusett...it's always nuts.



Sat/Sun AMs can be cool...1st chair till noon.  Plenty of yo yo runs, eat in the Black Diamond (erraahhh...eat/drink).

Nights can be busy especially onc ethe school programs start (right after the new year for 6 to 8 weeks *sigh*).  Thay are gone by 7 or so...then it's yoo yo runs till closing.

Skinning....hmmmm.  I don't think they deny that, but you would need a "Lift" ticket anyway.  I can check on that.

As far as a weekly event...Dozer and I race one night a week.  That tends to suck up a decent portion of the evening (starts around 6:30...and goes till about 8....long lines @ the top of the course).

I can check with Wa on what nights are "less" popular with the school groups.  I would start by guesing (as has already been done) that Mod/Tues would be a good bet.  Thursday/Friday...can fool you.  Friday seems to be slow for schools (teacher/chaperones want to get away for the weekend) and folks who ski Norht COuntry are en route by Firiday PM.  

Regardless...things tend to slow way down after 7:30 PM.

Anyone interested in racing...let me know.

Anyone needing a season pass...I am a Group Leader which gets me access to the best ticket prices (and I get those better prices up through mid Dec).

So I'll ask Mgt about skinning now....but the "Best Night" info may have to wait till the fall

Sky


----------



## Vortex (May 22, 2006)

Sky nice.


----------



## hammer (May 22, 2006)

Isn't there a season pass at Wachusett that gives you unlimited night skiing?  Does anyone know what the "breakeven" point on that pass would be?

My main concern would also be the crowd factor...if I have to drive 45+ minutes there and back, I'd like to make it worth the time...


----------



## Vortex (May 22, 2006)

Hammer your with us at Pats' even if we have to drag you along.:grin:


----------



## thetrailboss (May 22, 2006)

hammer said:
			
		

> Isn't there a season pass at Wachusett that gives you unlimited night skiing?  Does anyone know what the "breakeven" point on that pass would be?
> 
> My main concern would also be the crowd factor...if I have to drive 45+ minutes there and back, I'd like to make it worth the time...



Think you're talking about the Century Pass.  $199 I think.  5-6 nights to break even IIRC.  Sky would know for certain.  

And yes, Hammer DOES need to get out and ski with AZ!  All those visits of mine at Pats and I NEVER ran into him!  :wink:  Time to come out of the shadows... :wink:


----------



## Sky (May 22, 2006)

hammer said:
			
		

> Isn't there a season pass at Wachusett that gives you unlimited night skiing?  Does anyone know what the "breakeven" point on that pass would be?
> 
> My main concern would also be the crowd factor...if I have to drive 45+ minutes there and back, I'd like to make it worth the time...



I have the same commute to Wa...45 dor to door...I'm on snow in about an hour after I leave home.

re: Unlimited night skiing.....Yes, all Wa's Century Pass deals (last year they followed the Bronze/Silver/Gold mode) give you 7 nights per week all season long (4PM till 10PM).

The cheapest pass in this category is under $200...I think it was $189 last year at it's best price...had to purchase by mid Oct...went up $20 until Mid-Dec (for "Groups" anyway..it's about $20 more for non-group members and the deadlines are earlier...no big deal to be "in" a group....5 or more people constitute a "group"...and your welcome to be in mine).  In addition to 7 nights per week all season long, you get weekdays (non-holiday/non-vaca) so you can play hooky for a morning and get your "fix".

The next pass is the Silver which gives you weekends pre Chistmas and post Feb.  It's about $60 more than the Bronze.

Gold is a full on 100% access pass.  I never consider this pass...so I can't tell you what it costs...sorry.  I thnk it's in the $450 range though.

AS FOR BREAK-EVEN point...it's SIX trips ball park.  Wa has decent breaks...or they used to.....All Day, 1/2 Day, 4 til closing, 6 til closing....lower mountain only (beginners slopes).  But for planning purposes...figure 6 trips to make buying a pass worth your while.  

What I like about having the pass is...I'll go for a few hours...and enjoy the later hours and less crowded slopes.  But if I bought a lift ticket every time...even if the pricing worked out to be reasonably the same...I'd balk at the thought of not getting my $ worth.  It's a mental thing.


----------



## awf170 (May 22, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> Nights can be busy especially onc ethe school programs start (right after the new year for 6 to 8 weeks *sigh*). Thay are gone by 7 or so...then it's yoo yo runs till closing.


 Yuck. I truly can't stand crowds. How are they compared to lets say a weekend day at K-mart.(I'm talking about how crowded the trails are not the lifts)



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> Skinning....hmmmm. I don't think they deny that, but you would need a "Lift" ticket anyway. I can check on that.


I know I would need a ticket. Thanks for checking it out for me. If I remember correctly it is public land so they can't deny it, but I may end up getting run over by some crazy kids.:lol: 



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> I can check with Wa on what nights are "less" popular with the school groups. I would start by guesing (as has already been done) that Mod/Tues would be a good bet. Thursday/Friday...can fool you. Friday seems to be slow for schools (teacher/chaperones want to get away for the weekend) and folks who ski Norht COuntry are en route by Firiday PM.


Alright cool. I'm pretty sure any night would work for me so that would be awesome if you could figure out the least crowded is.



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> Regardless...things tend to slow way down after 7:30 PM.


Cool, that would leave me with a solid 2 hours of good yo-yoing.



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in racing...let me know.


I might be.  I'll probably pm you closer to ski season.  Does it matter if I never raced and will totally suck?



			
				Sky521 said:
			
		

> Anyone needing a season pass...I am a Group Leader which gets me access to the best ticket prices (and I get those better prices up through mid Dec).


Thanks.  Once again I'll probably get back to you in fall about this.

Thanks a lot Sky.





Anyway, so what was the deal with moguls?


----------



## Zand (May 22, 2006)

The moguls at Wachusett suck 95% of the time. You have to get to them right when they seed them because they're dead after a day or two. They only re-seed them every 2 or 3 weeks. 

As far as crowds go, Monday night is probably the least crowded, but they're all pretty nuts until 7. Lift lines are up to about 5 minutes on a normal night and the trails aren't too bad. I went twice last year when lines were near 20 minutes, both Friday nights. From the webcam's point of view, it almost looked dead on weekends. IDK is it was just a false perspective or something, but maybe it's a good thing. I'll have to check it out on a Saturday night this year.

I know there's someone there that's from here almost every night. I'm up there about 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Sky (May 22, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Yuck. I truly can't stand crowds. How are they compared to lets say a weekend day at K-mart.(I'm talking about how crowded the trails are not the lifts)
> 
> [Couldn't tell you...never been to K enough to judge]
> 
> ...



[Zand got you the info...Marc "experienced" them last year.  He can also give you some feedback

Sky]


----------



## awf170 (May 22, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> The moguls at Wachusett suck 95% of the time. You have to get to them right when they seed them because they're dead after a day or two. They only re-seed them every 2 or 3 weeks.



Dear god, does this mean that I will have to try to entertain my self with the terrian park instead.:-o Or would just watching marc be a fool entertain me enough?:razz:  Marc you have to get some touring stuff so you could join me in the fun of skinning up the hill while kids almost run you over and everyone else gives you the look of "why that they hell is he doing , and why is he doing it when there is a lift right there?"  I wonder how many times I will get the questions, "what on earth are you doing?", "why are you doing that?" "is that carpart on the bottom of your skis?", "aren't skis meant to go downhill?", or "are those them new fritschi(pronounced horribly wrong) bindings":lol:


----------



## madman (May 23, 2006)

I find that sunday nite is almost never crowded, It can make monday suck more than usual but its worth it. It is my daughters last year of high school and I promised her season passes ,so if you pick a nite we will come


----------



## Vortex (May 23, 2006)

madman said:
			
		

> I find that sunday nite is almost never crowded, It can make monday suck more than usual but its worth it. It is my daughters last year of high school and I promised her season passes ,so if you pick a nite we will come




Also can extend your weekend.  When we go Monday nights it seems like Monday is still part of the weekend.


----------



## Zand (May 23, 2006)

The thing Wawa is good for is good honest cruising. No straight shots down the mountain, except for the race trail so all the trails have curves in them. It's a good place to just go to after work or school and just rip some nice GSs for a while.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 23, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> The thing Wawa is good for is good honest cruising. No straight shots down the mountain, except for the race trail so all the trails have curves in them. It's a good place to just go to after work or school and just rip some nice GSs for a while.



It is what it is.  Nothing wrong with that.  Better than the alternative which is no skiing.


----------



## hrstrat57 (May 23, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> The thing Wawa is good for is good honest cruising. No straight shots down the mountain, except for the race trail so all the trails have curves in them. It's a good place to just go to after work or school and just rip some nice GSs for a while.



yeah it is, esp hitchcock (when it isn't turned into a terrain park) ain't nothin wrong with wa for gettin em on edge .....

this turns into a regular gathering that would be a good thing.....


----------



## awf170 (Jun 8, 2006)

What about an AZ racing team at wachusett.  Pretty much exactly like the Pats peak one except at Wawa.  Depending on cost and a few other things I would most likely be in.  Who would we have? Marc? Dozer? Zand? Sky?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2006)

Good idea!  :beer:


----------



## Marc (Jun 9, 2006)

Woot, I'm down for the weekly gathering night.

I'm not totally sold on the race team thing though.  While it would be fun, I met Sky once up there one night on race night and the program is so fricken popular that you get very few runs a night and end up waiting around a lot.


That's not really for me.

As a matter of fact, if we do have a Wa wa night, we better move it to a night without school groups once those things start up.  Hopefully there's at least one weekday night without school groups.

Sky can you check on that?  I know they don't have school groups on Sunday nights, but I am almost always going up north on the weekends so I'm usually somewhere on the pike or 95 or 495 Sunday nights.

And Austin, yeah, I think that'd be pretty funny to skin up, we would get a lot of strange looks.  One night last year in Jan, when we had spring conditions, I was hiking the moguls and just doing that got a lot of strange looks.

To answer you question about the moguls... Zand is right on.  I've skied them a lot, and found them skiable/enjoyable twice out of the maybe 15 times I was there this year.  Once was that night of spring corn in January, and the other was the evening after they were seeded, like Zand said.

This year was particularly rough for them, with all the freeze thaw cycles.  They liked to seed them above freezing so when they set up, they'd turn to ice.  And then they'd blow snow making whales on them.  Genius.


I didn't go in to the park once last year, mostly because I was up there by myself the majority of the time.  If I had people with me to laugh at me, I'd actually like to spend a little more time in the park.  It is one of the things they apparently do half decent there (except for the dumb park pass BS).


----------



## Sky (Jun 10, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Woot, I'm down for the weekly gathering night.
> 
> I'm not totally sold on the race team thing though.  While it would be fun, I met Sky once up there one night on race night and the program is so fricken popular that you get very few runs a night and end up waiting around a lot.
> 
> ...



School groups are up there every night I think.  It seems to depend on a couple of circumstances..1) Teacher willingness to chaperone and 2) available nights (I "think" Wa sets a limit on the # of schools..but I could be wrong).  Douglas "used" to be Sunday.  The group leader was a firefighter and Wa Patroler.  Sutton used to go straight from school mid-week.  So finding a slow night could be a challenge.

Race nights...What would be cool about being in the league guys is 1) as Rivercoil stated elsewhere (and I've experienced myself) is that racing really makes you focus.  You only get two runs on the course per night regardless (although I've heard rumors that you can take a run as #999 at the end of the night's racing if you want to get some practice in.  Unconfirmed by me)).  After the racing..the groups are done.gone and you can get some yo yo runs in.  I liked eating after the race since I was warming up from the time I got there till the time the races started (around 6:15).  It was good to get your runs in early before the course got too "rutted" up.  By the time I was done eating, the video was up and you could watch your runs...plus Wa has raffles every race night in the restaurant.  It's a pro/con thing as far as getting some runs in.  It does get you to "commit" to a night however...and the racing and comradre (sp?) are a drug.

I asked Wa about the Skinning thing and have not heard back.  I'll ask again when they get back to business.  Much like the park users walkng back up to re-hit a certain feature...I doubt there's an issue here.


----------



## Jonni (Jun 10, 2006)

Wawa is about 2 hours south for me, and when I'm at school it's more like 3+1/2 to 4 hours south. Crotched Maybe?


----------



## Marc (Jun 10, 2006)

Jonni, there's an AZ race team that will probably form again this season, Monday nights at Pat's Peak.  Sounds closer to you than Wa.  Contact BobR for details.


Sky, I was going up to Wa 2-3 nights a week when the conditions were good so commitment wasn't a problem.  Perhaps keeping my mind on the racing is a good way to keep distracted from the school crowds instead of being in line with them... Maybe it's not a bad idea after all.



Although I would be skiing after the race, not in the lodge.  But that's me.  Eating's for sucks.  :dunce:


----------



## Sky (Jun 12, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Although I would be skiing after the race, not in the lodge.  But that's me.  Eating's for sucks.  :dunce:



HEH!  Well, I'm a growing boy and need my nourishment.  I have skied post race.  I've even skied post apres ski event.  Like I said, it's tough when the race is at dinner time.  I don't want to eat pre-race, I'm busy taking some warm-up runs...and after standing in line at the top of the gates...my feet are frequently pretty cold...so, eating and warming up have quite an appeal.  Chalk it up to getting old and lazy maybe?  Still, at the end of the apre events...the school kids are gone and there's yo yo runs to be had.


----------



## Marc (Jun 12, 2006)

Ah, well I had been in the habit of eating before I skied when I went up after work.  Eat an early dinner around 5:00.

I could see myself going in after the race for a beer though.  Warm up a bit after standing around all that time.


----------



## Sky (Jun 12, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Ah, well I had been in the habit of eating before I skied when I went up after work.  Eat an early dinner around 5:00.
> 
> I could see myself going in after the race for a beer though.  Warm up a bit after standing around all that time.



re: eat before...Partly, I don't like to eat just before I race...but partly too, I leave right from work...all I have time for (that I "want" to eat) is fruit/granola bars (no McDonalds etc). 

Beer and a warm-up after the race is cool.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah, so what is going on with this.  I say about 75% for me for a weekly gathering.  I almost positive that I'm not going to race, though.  AT boots+ powder skis+ freerides= not fun racing.  Also, I hate to wait.   If Marc or anyone else decides to get some touring skis then this percentage will go up...


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 26, 2006)

Wachusett only looks to be about 67 miles away from where I will be living, so I might want to give a night visit a chance during the upcoming season. I have skied there 3-4 times before, but I have not been back since 1992.


----------



## Sky (Jul 26, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Wachusett only looks to be about 67 miles away from where I will be living, so I might want to give a night visit a chance during the upcoming season. I have skied there 3-4 times before, but I have not been back since 1992.



Let me know when you go so I can buy you a beer and take a few runs with you.


----------



## teachski (Jul 26, 2006)

Let me know what night you plan to go to Wachusett.  If it's Thursday it will be the night I am there with my school group.  Other days will depend on my schedule when the ski season comes and my responsibilities at Pine Ridge.  Wachusett is only about 20 minutes from my house.  

Say "Hi" to Steve the bartender for me, he's my nephew.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 26, 2006)

I hope you guys get this going!  :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> Let me know when you go so I can buy you a beer and take a few runs with you.


 
Thank you very kindly for the offer, I hope to be up there next season. It does not look far from Coventry, and mostly on interstate highways. My brother used to live in Harvard, so I skied there a few times before.

I guess with new HSQ lifts, it is more fun to ski than with the old summit triple chair.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 26, 2006)

So if we had a weekly gathering without racing who would be in? Me, Marc, and Zand? Then Sky, and Dozer racing, correct?


----------



## Sky (Jul 28, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> So if we had a weekly gathering without racing who would be in? Me, Marc, and Zand? Then Sky, and Dozer racing, correct?



Sounds good to me


----------



## Vortex (Aug 1, 2006)

I would drop by at least onece. Alot of good contributors from Wa Wa.  Like to meet a few. Only have hiked here. Keep the theme going.  Actions......


----------



## roark (Aug 1, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I would drop by at least onece. Alot of good contributors from Wa Wa. Like to meet a few. Only have hiked here. Keep the theme going. Actions......


 
I'd stop by at least once as well, think it's a little bit under an hour drive.


----------



## Sky (Aug 7, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Actions......



I'm busy with the pool and the yard.  As we get close to Labor Day, then Columbus Day (sales events @ Wa), then the membership packets arrive for the groups...THEN, then I'll get busy with the race-theme and the trip/event thing.  Good to see we have interrest in at least a one-timer @ Wa for so many.

I'll be there whenever it is.


----------



## Marc (Aug 8, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> I'm busy with the pool and the yard.  As we get close to Labor Day, then Columbus Day (sales events @ Wa), then the membership packets arrive for the groups...THEN, then I'll get busy with the race-theme and the trip/event thing.  Good to see we have interrest in at least a one-timer @ Wa for so many.
> 
> I'll be there whenever it is.




Yeah, I'm still down for a Wa weekly outting.

Another note that Sky's post reminded me of.... I'm buying another season pass there this year... any chance anyone has a group together for buying that I could get in on?  And Zand too?  I'd like to grab a group rate if I can.


----------



## Sky (Aug 12, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm still down for a Wa weekly outting.
> 
> Another note that Sky's post reminded me of.... I'm buying another season pass there this year... any chance anyone has a group together for buying that I could get in on?  And Zand too?  I'd like to grab a group rate if I can.



Duuuuude.....I got your back.  I'll send you the PDF app as soon as I get it.  Could be soon.  Your options will be $189 by mid Oct, or $209 by mid Dec.  Time value of $...meh.

At least that's the way the pricing appears (and has for the past four years!).


----------



## Marc (Aug 16, 2006)

Sky521 said:


> Duuuuude.....I got your back.  I'll send you the PDF app as soon as I get it.  Could be soon.  Your options will be $189 by mid Oct, or $209 by mid Dec.  Time value of $...meh.
> 
> At least that's the way the pricing appears (and has for the past four years!).



Thanks man, I appreciate it.  I know it's $189 for group rates... and the non group rates hike higher and sooner.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 16, 2006)

Weekly rock gym night or wachusett?  I'm leaning towards the rock gym.  Convince me why I should do Wachusett instead.  I want to do both, but probably can't because of work.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 16, 2006)

awf170 said:


> I'm leaning towards the rock gym.  Convince me why I should do Wachusett instead.



I won't be there, but this one seems easy to me...

snow melts in the offseason, rocks don't.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 20, 2006)

Alright.  I'm 90% now.    Sky when you get the info on season passes could you send it to me, thanks.

edit: no student passes?  I couldn't find anything on the website, but maybe I'm retarded...


----------



## Marc (Aug 21, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Alright.  I'm 90% now.    Sky when you get the info on season passes could you send it to me, thanks.
> 
> edit: no student passes?  I couldn't find anything on the website, but maybe I'm retarded...



Maybe?

j/k, no there aren't student passes. I had to do the straight up Century Pass when I was at WPI.



At the very least Austin, I can ski in front of you to provide you and Zand with some entertainment.


----------



## Zand (Aug 21, 2006)

IDK if I'll let you ski in front of me. I don't feel like going down the entire mountain in a pizza.

There aren't any student sp's to Wa, but passes are just $199 right now anyway.


----------



## Greg (Aug 21, 2006)

I may try to make a cameo appearance at one or two of these things...


----------



## awf170 (Aug 21, 2006)

Marc said:


> At the very least Austin, I can ski in front of you to provide you and Zand with some entertainment.



Sounds good.  So Marc and Zand which days are good for you?  As of now any day mid-week will be fine for me as long as I have plenty of notice to tell work.


----------



## Marc (Aug 22, 2006)

Not Friday, Sat. or Sunday.

I'd consider Sunday night, but I'm usually driving home from VT on Sundays...

I'd say either M, T or W.


----------



## Marc (Aug 22, 2006)

I guess my preference would be Tuesday.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 22, 2006)

Marc said:


> Not Friday, Sat. or Sunday.
> 
> I'd consider Sunday night, but I'm usually driving home from VT on Sundays...
> 
> I'd say either M, T or W.



Yeah, no sunday for me either, I'm probably up north.  So yeah I'm pretty sure tuesday will be good for me.  Zand?


----------



## Zand (Aug 22, 2006)

Tuesdays are best for me too. Although I can be there almost any weekday (including Fridays from early January to early March). As long as I know a few days before hand, I can go up there almost any day.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 22, 2006)

Zand said:


> Tuesdays are best for me too. Although I can be there almost any weekday (including Fridays from early January to early March). As long as I know a few days before hand, I can go up there almost any day.




Cool.  Perfect.  So is anyone else in for tuesday night?  Zand are you going to be with anyone else?  Sadly I won't because I have no friends who ski.


----------



## Zand (Aug 23, 2006)

IDK... sometimes I'm there with like 12 people, sometimes I'm there alone. It just depends on who is free that day. Something like 20% of my school skis there and just about everytime I'm there someone else is that I know.


----------



## Sky (Aug 24, 2006)

Austin, Marc, anybody else looking for a Wa pass...I've got the app scanned and available to e-mail.

So...e-mail me @ Sky@mountdozer.com and I'll zip it of to you.

$189 till mid Oct.  $229 by mid Dec.....unaffordable after that.

Like that Jamaican Psychic lady used to say...Call me now.


----------



## Mark_151 (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm just checking out the forum for the first time sice the end of the last season, so I'm getting in on this thread a little late. I'm a local -- I'm 15 minutes from WA, so anytime this happens I can get over there. I just bought my Century Pass about 3 weeks ago.

To answer the poster about skinning -- yes you can, no lift ticket needed. It might be a little unpleasant during a crowded night though. You'd be better off with a headlamp hiking up the hiking trails to the summit, but that would still involve going directly across Ralph's Run and the terrain park. I do all my skinning there when it's closed, early morning, or on holidays like Thanksgiving or Christmas morning, or when it closes at the end of the season.


----------



## Marc (Aug 31, 2006)

Sky521 said:


> Austin, Marc, anybody else looking for a Wa pass...I've got the app scanned and available to e-mail.
> 
> So...e-mail me @ Sky@mountdozer.com and I'll zip it of to you.
> 
> ...



Sky... I never pegged you for a Miss Cleo.

Anyway, email sent.


----------



## Sky (Aug 31, 2006)

Marc said:


> Sky... I never pegged you for a Miss Cleo.
> 
> Anyway, email sent.



Let's see who understands this terminology.....


Splash, Over.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 24, 2006)

Alright.  I'm in.  I got my pass today.  Thanks a lot Sky. 


So is it just Marc, Zand, and I.  Come on people, join the fun!


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 25, 2006)

I will try to get out that way at least 2-3 times this season and it's been nearly 15 years since I skied at Wachusett.

The drive looks easier and faster from my house than Sundown.


----------



## Marc (Oct 10, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Alright.  I'm in.  I got my pass today.  Thanks a lot Sky.
> 
> 
> So is it just Marc, Zand, and I.  Come on people, join the fun!



Pulled the trigger, my pass is on its way.  Man, I can't wait to ski.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 10, 2006)

Marc said:


> Pulled the trigger, my pass is on its way. Man, I can't wait to ski.


 

Nice!  Right now I'm in for every tuesday, and possibly most thursday if anyone else is going to be there.  Also, I maybe getting another pair of touring bindings(for my dad) that you'll be able to use.


----------



## Marc (Oct 11, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Nice!  Right now I'm in for every tuesday, and possibly most thursday if anyone else is going to be there.  Also, I maybe getting another pair of touring bindings(for my dad) that you'll be able to use.



Noice.

I'll do tuesdays and whatever thursday too.  I just need to slide on some snow already.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 11, 2006)

Marc said:


> Noice.
> 
> I'll do tuesdays and whatever thursday too. I just need to slide on some snow already.


 
Touring binding deal didn't work out, oh well.  I'll be searching ebay and TGR so I'll probably have something by the start of the season.  Probably some fritchi titinal II or III's because they're cheaper.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 11, 2006)

I will probably come find you boys at Wawa on some Tuesdays or Thursdays.   Can't do the race team this year, but will definitely need to get out.  I'm about a half hour east of Wawa.........


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry, not this year. If I do get out there some weeknight I'll try to coordinate with you folks, but after two years of once-or-twice-a-week Wawa I didn't have the free time anymore to continue.

I'll be up north on my ASC pass every weekend this winter, which leaves my weeknights as precious little time for everything else I have to get done...


----------



## Greg (Oct 17, 2006)

MichaelJ said:


> I'll be up north on my ASC pass every weekend this winter, which leaves my weeknights as precious little time for everything else I have to get done...


MichaelJ participating in a skiing thread? Wow. The ski season must be getting closer. It sounds like you will really progress this year with that approach! :beer:


----------



## Marc (Oct 18, 2006)

I predict, with two males under the age of 20, and another that thinks like that... there maybe michief when the annoying school groups arrive.

Either that or open hostility.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 18, 2006)

Marc said:


> I predict, with two males under the age of 20, and another that thinks like that... there maybe michief when the annoying school groups arrive.
> 
> Either that or open hostility.


 

Dude, do you get powder mag?  If so go to page 32 of the november issue and study the pictures.  I'll be working on it my first day out at Wawa.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 18, 2006)

Greg said:


> MichaelJ participating in a skiing thread? Wow. The ski season must be getting closer. It sounds like you will really progress this year with that approach! :beer:



I've been looking at trail maps. As opposed to reading books or watching TV. I ... cannot ... wait!

This is going to be a heck of a year, indeed. Killington or Pico most weekends with some trips to Attitash and Sunday River when I can. I already have a December weekend booked at the 'Loaf, too.

Winter of '07-'08 is going to be Whistler. Oh, yes.


----------



## Marc (Oct 19, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Dude, do you get powder mag?  If so go to page 32 of the november issue and study the pictures.  I'll be working on it my first day out at Wawa.



Damn.

No.



Save it for me.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 19, 2006)

Marc said:


> Damn.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


 
Heres an excerpt of some of the greatness.  

"Rails: BE POSITIVE OTHERS ARE WATCHING.  Select a rail taller than your leg inseam and nut it, repeatedly.  This is one instance in sketchy beginner skiing where a pronoucned raised volume is permissible.  Let your pain be felt by all." 


So your going to give this a try, right marc?


----------



## Marc (Oct 20, 2006)

awf170 said:


> Heres an excerpt of some of the greatness.
> 
> "Rails: BE POSITIVE OTHERS ARE WATCHING.  Select a rail taller than your leg inseam and nut it, repeatedly.  This is one instance in sketchy beginner skiing where a pronoucned raised volume is permissible.  Let your pain be felt by all."
> 
> ...



Hahaha.... 






...maybe.

For the right price.


----------



## Marc (Oct 24, 2006)

Got the pass today.  Still waiting on ASC.



Damn, last years Wa pic looks like I'm brain dead.





And not for lack of a good reason, either, I'd like to point out.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 8, 2006)

So what is going on with this?  If it is just Marc and I, I would rather just go random days midweek to get the best conditions then just going on tuesday.  So what is going on?


----------



## Zand (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll just go with the flow. If there's one night when a few of us can be up there then we can meet I guess. The most typical night I'm there is Tuesday, but realisticly I can be there any night. I usually try to find the most decent day of the week to go. If it has snowed the day before, I won't go as it will be a ZOO. If it's during the day and it's snowing, chances are people will stay home till night skiing and I'll go up.


----------



## Sky (Nov 10, 2006)

Looks like the team will be racing Thursday nights this year.  I'm available other nights as well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 10, 2006)

Sounds like this is going well....hope you can make it a regular thing!  :beer:


----------



## Marc (Nov 17, 2006)

As regular as Marc on a steady diet of shredded wheat.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 27, 2006)

So as of now I will be able to go either monday or wednesday.  If the conditions are pretty good I will probably go both.  Also I will be getting there at around 4 pm and will be able to stay to closing.  Sound good Zand and Marc?  Hopefully this will be able to start up next week.  Also, if you guys still want to do tuesdays I could switch my work schedule, but would rather not if I don't have to.


----------



## Marc (Nov 28, 2006)

awf170 said:


> So as of now I will be able to go either monday or wednesday.  If the conditions are pretty good I will probably go both.  Also I will be getting there at around 4 pm and will be able to stay to closing.  Sound good Zand and Marc?  Hopefully this will be able to start up next week.  Also, if you guys still want to do tuesdays I could switch my work schedule, but would rather not if I don't have to.



Meh, I'll ski whenever there is snow on the ground.  Next week might be a long shot.  I know they're not making anything this week.  Hopefully this cold pattern will drop in on us this weekend.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marc said:


> Meh, I'll ski whenever there is snow on the ground.  Next week might be a long shot.  I know they're not making anything this week.  Hopefully this cold pattern will drop in on us this weekend.




They only need 48 hours of good snowmaking temps to open.  From saturday night on they will easily have that.


----------



## Zand (Nov 28, 2006)

Monday is definitely a longshot, but Wednesday is probably the day they will open. If it is, I'll definitely be there. If OD is Tuesday, I probably won't go 2 days in a row unless the conditions are good. 

Heh, maybe that Nor'Easter will hit Monday and I'll be there Monday and Wednesday next week. That would be pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Zand (Nov 29, 2006)

OK, it's looking like Wachusett should be open on or before next Wednesday, December  6. I'll start a roll-call thread for Wednesday night.


----------

